# Heard County 333 acres all woods 9 members total



## heardcoriverrat (Jul 16, 2013)

Seeking 4 to 5 members for this years upcoming season. Tons of hardwoods and bottoms mixed mature pine 5 creeks centralhatchee creek flows through and borders property. Great for fishing wading swimming in the off season with family. Gated access. This is the 10th year I have had this lease and not one instance of vandlelism or theft at all. primitive camping with cook shack. First come first serve hunting locations...but respectful of your stands and equipment and no usage without permission. Looking for some guys that enjoy deer hunting the way it used to be.  Cook, enjoy a fire, tell some jokes, etc! And we have Heard co. Genetics! Killed some nice ones over the years. Food plots and boxstands. Call Brent @ 404-217-9101


----------



## kno3mike (Jul 17, 2013)

what are the annual dues for members?


----------



## heardcoriverrat (Jul 17, 2013)

Its $500 a membership and we are a guys club. Sons under 18 are free but always supervised.


----------



## heardcoriverrat (Jul 22, 2013)

ttt


----------



## heardcoriverrat (Aug 1, 2013)

ttt


----------



## heardcoriverrat (Aug 4, 2013)

for the next few upcoming weekends I will be at the club plowing planting bushhoggin etc. Give me a call if anyone is interested in coming to take a look. Thanks! Brent Snider 404-217-9101


----------



## heardcoriverrat (Aug 7, 2013)

ttt


----------



## flagatorhunter7 (Aug 18, 2013)

Still have openings?  How close are you to Coweta?  Turkey hunting any good?


----------



## camodano (Sep 1, 2013)

any openings left how far from paulding co.


----------



## HectorCaban (Sep 4, 2013)

do you still have room ?


----------



## MOUNTAINZ2 (Dec 21, 2013)

any turkey on the land ?


----------



## Ross1 (Jan 1, 2014)

Any openings for this year?


----------



## Redwine39 (Sep 17, 2014)

Still have any openings?  This is my son's first year of hunting and I am trying to get him hooked.


----------



## PaulNewnan (Oct 11, 2014)

do you still have openings for 2014 ????


----------



## GAAREDSTATE (Nov 9, 2014)

I am interested in your club. It would be me and my kids. I have a camper and 4 tree stands. Let me know if there are any openings that may come available.


----------

